# The Blue eye girl



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

This is Devon my Pride and joy of a blue colourpoint Ragdoll :001_wub: 
She is soo stunning and everyone that comes over wants to take her home! Hope you like the pics! :001_wub:


































Dont be fooled, although she loves showing her her tummy for all to see! She is crazy! She darts about like the matrix! :laugh:

















And she loves her best friend, Jessica, my Blue mitted Ragdoll, they love to snuggle :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely girls tb


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

love the third picture.. really shows the blue eyes off..


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous girl


----------



## Crocky (Jul 31, 2009)

So beautiful!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Shes a very pretty girl, and she has the most stunning blue eyes, i do love blue eyed cats, i used to have birmans with lovely blue eyes._


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I've only just joined but HAD to comment on this thread- Devon is absolutely stunning! I would love a Ragdoll one day, they're such beautiful creatures! :001_wub:


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

She is so pretty it hurts! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, is she ever gorgeous!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

TB she is absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _Shes a very pretty girl, and she has the most stunning blue eyes, i do love blue eyed cats, i used to have birmans with lovely blue eyes._


Do they make Chocolate colour cats with blue eyes :biggrin5:


----------



## b3ast1e (Nov 29, 2011)

Devon's extraordinary, those eyes!


----------

